# Actuary - 189 Independent Skilled Visa



## wolfspirit (Sep 5, 2014)

Good day, I've attended multiple talks on the issue but I can't seem to get a definitive answer as this is a lesser known occupation. I am hoping that someone who went through the process before me may help out.

For some context, I am an International student currently in the final year of my Actuarial Science degree in Australia.

*1. IELTS Test*

General or Academic? It says on the DIBP website that it depends on what VETASSESS wants, but I emailed them and they said they do not handle any IELTS related matters. Is the General sufficient?

*2. Qualification as an "Actuary"*

I'm almost finished with my Bachelor's degree in Actuarial Science and *fingers crossed* will graduate with full Part I accreditations with the Institute of Actuaries Australia. Is this sufficient or would I also require:

Work experience
Part II qualifications
Job offer
etc?

This would affect my decision to pursue Honours or go straight to finding a job etc.

*3. 485 Temp Graduate Visa*

Should I explore this option or go straight to trying for a 189? Would I be kicked out of the country after my degree during application for a 189? Does a 485 end up improving my chances of getting PR?

I appreciate the assistance, thanks!


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

wolfspirit said:


> Good day, I've attended multiple talks on the issue but I can't seem to get a definitive answer as this is a lesser known occupation. I am hoping that someone who went through the process before me may help out.
> 
> For some context, I am an International student currently in the final year of my Actuarial Science degree in Australia.
> 
> ...


Answers in red. Good luck.


----------



## wolfspirit (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks cancerianlrules.

A quick follow-up question: Does this mean fresh graduates pretty much stand no chance to gain permanent residency due to the minimum work requirement? It seems kinda contradictory as for example the Big4 firms do not sponsor visas, but want vacationer applicants to have an IELTS 8.0 score so that we can apply for PR if we are successful during the internship.

Unless this implies that I would have to get a 485 Temp Graduate visa to gain work experience first. I'm not sure how recognised that is with employers in Australia.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

wolfspirit said:


> Thanks cancerianlrules.
> 
> A quick follow-up question: Does this mean fresh graduates pretty much stand no chance to gain permanent residency due to the minimum work requirement? It seems kinda contradictory as for example the Big4 firms do not sponsor visas, but want vacationer applicants to have an IELTS 8.0 score so that we can apply for PR if we are successful during the internship.
> 
> Unless this implies that I would have to get a 485 Temp Graduate visa to gain work experience first. I'm not sure how recognised that is with employers in Australia.


I am really not sure about the options after graduation in Australia. My experience is limited to the skilled visa class 189/190.

I don't have an answer I'm afraid.


----------



## dhaneshkp1234 (Feb 4, 2020)

cancerianlrules said:


> I am really not sure about the options after graduation in Australia. My experience is limited to the skilled visa class 189/190.
> 
> I don't have an answer I'm afraid.


Hi 

I would like to understand skills assessment. I’m for a fellow from IFoA with 6plus years experience. I don’t have an actuarial degree though


----------

